# Olcott Saturday 8-4



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

We only got to fish the morning of Saturday 8-4 and a little over an hour in the evening before a storm blew us off the lake and sunday was a complete blow day, not the first time and won't be the last.

Saturday was pretty good for us. We took 4 matures, first one came in 205 ft of water 64 down on a NBK stingray off the rigger, we crabbed our way out to the 26 line and caught a couple more, had a bunch of other shots and hooks up that didn't connect our riggers were pretty quiet but wires had action. Hammertime spinny with Billy V Green ghost was good again as always and green dot spinny with hammer fly was good again like always, these two fly's and spin docs are always the hero's. I flopped around some whites, chromes and some colored ones even some blues and nadda. Some guys ran riggers 10-20 deeper than mine so that might have been why the did better but who knows as I was getting knock off even after cranking my Black's down ridiculously tight. Moonshine Carbon 14 off copper took in the morning a 10 pound king and a nice steelie. We probably had 20-25 bites, landed 7 kings 5 steelies a bunch of shakers, tons of knocks and shots on wire just saturday AM. 26 line seemed best for everyone 405-430ft of water.

We had a hitchhiker names Luigi (don't ask) every time we set him on the rod holder we took a shot or fish, then we flew off and action stopped, I guess they are good luck, here are our 4 best fish. 

Carpman, Ontario isn't Erie, I trolled out to 430 ft of water, the longest run are 8 miles MAX the later you go the closer the fish, in a couple weeks I'll be going 2-5 miles from shore, in the morning I don't even put my boat on plane. Action is close.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Kevin,

Sorry about the weather, you're right just part off it. 

At least you got some nice fish.

We were fortunate this year in Mid July to have all of the fish we wanted in the 90-130 ft range, all very close to shore.

When are you going back?


I still would like to create a time share NY salmon boat.

Get 4 guys, or 4 groups of guys, and purchase a used, in good shape, 24-28 ft hardtop that could be docked or at a minimum left on a trailer in NY at Olcott or Point Breeze.

That way you don't need to pull your boat over every time you want to fish. saves on gas and time for the drive over not pulling the boat. Gives a bigger boat to setup and fish the summer salmon and fall salmon a little easier. 

Everyone just selects the weeks you want to go there and fish. We already have all of the equipment to outfit the boat.

You can buy some pretty nice boats for 8-12,000. If you had guys you could trust as partners and wrote up a simple legal agreement it would make a ton of sense to do something like that.


----------



## Just Ducky (Jul 14, 2004)

Good to see you again this past weekend Kevin. Be glad you didn't venture out on Sunday like Jr and I did. It was tough trying to troll. We did manage one king and had another knock off.


----------



## MY BONNIE (Nov 11, 2009)

Lundy, that time share is called a charter. We maintain the boat, make sure the equipment is up to snuff, and you just show up and catch hogs.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

MY BONNIE said:


> Lundy, that time share is called a charter. We maintain the boat, make sure the equipment is up to snuff, and you just show up and catch hogs.


I can appreciate what you are saying..... but a little different than what I had in mind. Since I already have a boat and all of the equipment and a decent understanding of how to catch them my way provides me a little more flexibility.

I DO ABSOLUTLEY encourage anyone that has never fished lake O for Salmon to hook up with you or one of the the other OGF sponsor charters there in Olcott and have a trip they will not soon forget.

I went for what I thought we be a one time fun trip for salmon and now have gone at least once ever year for the last 15 years. It is addicting


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice job out there Kevin. I had a hard time hearing Ya on the radio on Saturday. Not sure if it was my radio? Anywho, that king fishing sure is fun. We got 12 kings and countless steelies in 3 trips out onto the water. Thursday through Saturday am. We decided to head home early on Saturday afternoon. We were supposed to fish Saturday night and Sunday too but, the forecast didn't look so hot. So we headed home at noon. 
After trips like that I have a hard time getting the walleye gear back out. Friday morning our fish came in 90-120' fow. I could of used to terrova to come in after we boxed out. That's how close we were. 
Last year I had my first 2 trips to Ontario. I feel like there is a lot to learn up there. I never got a king either time. It was nice to cash in for the first time. Man I cant stop thinkin about that drag peeling out, and hardly being able to get the rod out of the holder! Boy those spin doctors are a hell of a presentation. This year is my first year with a speed and temp sensor. I think has helped me a lot. At times the ball speed was 1 to 1.5 mph difference from the surface. Also it's nice to find that 48-52 degree area at the ball. 
Maybe next year I can get some wire divers. I know those sand fleas sure liked the braid divers. What a pain!
We have to try to hook up next time.

One question, what is a shaker?
Ok, two questions. Do you run your docs and spoons at the same speed?


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

Very cool hitchhiker KGone. Sorry the weather crapped on a weekend trip. Running a probe off your rigger?


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

What can you tell me in a short story about Olcott? I'm going on a charter mid Sept. and don't know what to expect at all. They said are you in and I said you bet. How does it compare or does it compare to Erie? I'm pumped now so give me the gorry details, I can't wait.

thanks,..................worm


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

worminator said:


> What can you tell me in a short story about Olcott? I'm going on a charter mid Sept. and don't know what to expect at all. They said are you in and I said you bet. How does it compare or does it compare to Erie? I'm pumped now so give me the gorry details, I can't wait.
> 
> thanks,..................worm


 Worm, We just got back from doing this trip. Done plenty of walleye fishing but these salmon tops the charts. With walleye, your board goes down, you reel in the fish. With these salmon, once you get one hooked, its game on! You'll look at your line counter and it will read 100. In the next 3-4 seconds you'll watch it go to 300. Then you finally get it back to where you started and there it goes again. By now, you have been trying to reel this beast in for about 10 minutes. And to have them run again, you start asking your self "are my arms going to hold up?" or "what did I get myself into?" Then finally, you see the net come out. Your almost there, just a few more cranks. Fish netted and in the back of the boat. Your exhausted, your arms are tired, your looking at a beautiful fish you just spent the past 15 minutes reeling in. Cloud 9 man, cloud 9.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Nothing gory about it. Ny fishing is different than Ohio has a totally different feel to it it's awesome. The ports are small and have a cool vibe to them. You'll love it. Salmon fishing is awesome you listen for drags you don't watch boards. Start lifting weights now your forearm
Will thank you 


Posted from my iPad


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

RedJada. Man I can't hardly wait. It's gonna seem like a year to wait now until our date on the lake. Hey RedJada, did I meet you at one of the Goodyear/State Parks trout derby fo the kids at Little Turtle Pond? The name sounds familiar and I think your nephew won the big fish award. I could be wrong but your handle sounds familiar................ If it's you I took some pics of the kids that day. Thanks for the info. Sounds like it may become a habit forming trip to Olcott.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Sorry worm, that wasnt me. But as far as the salmon fishing being habit forming. I'm Already looking forward to a trip next year.

Oh, and take gonefishen's advise.


----------

